# Gas Inspections



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Can anybody tell me about gas inspections in Spain? I had two nice men come to my door last week asking to inspect my gas bottle and asking if I had a contrato? They said that gas inspections are complusory once every 5 years in Spain? Any info would be great 

P.S. It is a rented property not bought if that makes any difference.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There was a piece in the English press about some kind of scam relating to bogus gas inspectors...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

macdonner said:


> Can anybody tell me about gas inspections in Spain? I had two nice men come to my door last week asking to inspect my gas bottle and asking if I had a contrato? They said that gas inspections are complusory once every 5 years in Spain? Any info would be great
> 
> P.S. It is a rented property not bought if that makes any difference.


yes gas inspections are compulsory - but NEVER just let anyone into the property unless they have an appointment previously arranged through the gas supplier

it's a well-known scam

they will often make a hole in the gas pipe or find something major 'wrong' - tell you it needs urgent attention & 'fix' it & insist you pay them 100€s in cash


the guys who knocked at your door might have been genuine - but you never know, so best be on the safe side

since you rent, just tell them that & tell them to contact your agent - you'll probably never see them again


----------



## gingham (Jun 23, 2011)

Tell them you are all electric.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

If they are not announced by your gas supplier it's a scam. We get at least 2-3 different companies a year. They are very persistent and usually don't take no for an answer. Don't let them in and if they get too aggressive call the guradia. If in doubt call your gas supplier and let them give you the name of a reliable contractor in your area.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We got caught - they said our boiler flue needed replacing and we had to pay up front. Needless to say we never saw them again. We reported them to the authorities but the company was a scam set-up and they never traced them.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

we don't have a gas supplier the boiler is fed from a gas bottle that we exchange at the local upper.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

First week my parents were here they had the scam performed on them. They paid €135 and then the two guys bug%%%ed off. The called me and told me what had happened and I said it was a scam and they should call the police or their agent. They called the agent who called the police but the police said that since my parents had invited them in there was nothing they could do. The two guys called on around 200 properties that day. Nice little earner as Arthur Daley would have noted.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a legal responsibility to ensure that your gas pipes are inspected every 5 years to ensure they are safe. As others have said, only use an authorised supplier with whom you have made a previous appointment. I have a supply contract with Repsol and they wrote to me last month to remind me that mine was due to be inspected. I called them and they made me an appointment for someone to call and carry out the check. The cost was €62, plus he changed the orange pipe which was another €1.50.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

All orange pipes should have their 'use by date' stamped on them clearly. It is to your advantage to change them when they have reached the end of their date life...


----------

